
Ask HN: What do you use to notify your team from WebHooks? - ocolot
Especially, I&#x27;d like to centralise error reporting (Sentry, Logentries, etc.) and failed CI builds in one place... and make sure someone in our team handles it.
======
cimmanom
We use Slack integrations. Separate channels for each integration, but there's
no reason you couldn't lump them together if that's what you need for some
reason.

------
stympy
Are you thinking of something like [https://ropig.com](https://ropig.com)?

~~~
ocolot
Nice. I will definitively have a look.

